# Preetam Ke Des



## kiram (Jun 8, 2009)

Searching for this Shabad :

http://gurmatsangeetproject.com/Recordings/RaiSingh/Bhai%20Rai%20Singh%20-%20Pritam%20Ke%20Des%20Kaise
.mp3

Am unable to find which Ang this Shabad is on ji.. Anyone knowing please post ji, thanks!


----------



## Astroboy (Jun 8, 2009)

*Kabit Bhai Gurdas Ji*

*Poochat Ptak, Teh Maarag Na Dharai Pug, Preetam Kay Des Kaise Baatan Se Jaaiye.

poochat Hai Baid, Khaat Aukhad n sanjam seh, mittay roog, sukh sehaj samaiye.

Poochat suhagan hai, karam duhagan kai ridhai bibchaar, kat sehja bulaiye.

Gaii Sunaii aankhay meechai paaiye n param padh, gur updes gehaii jor lor n kamaiiye. 439
*


----------



## kiram (Jun 8, 2009)

Namjap ji,

Thank you so much, however i cannot find this Shabad on Ang 439 ji.. 
"Kabit Bhai Gurdas Ji " Is this Shabad written by Bhai Gurdas Ji?? Please clarify, thank you!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 8, 2009)

Kiram Ji, Gurfateh.

Kbaits of Bhai Gurdass Ji are not that famous as his 39 VAARS. Bhai Gurdass Ji and Bhai nand Lal Goya wrote many Kabits. ALl these are NOT Gurbani..so not in SGGS. You have to buy separate books that have these vaars and Kabits. They are very beautiful and may be sung as kirtan in gurdwaras as per sirkh rehat maryada.


----------



## kiram (Jun 8, 2009)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Kiram Ji, Gurfateh.
> 
> Kbaits of Bhai Gurdass Ji are not that famous as his 39 VAARS. Bhai Gurdass Ji and Bhai nand Lal Goya wrote many Kabits. ALl these are NOT Gurbani..so not in SGGS. You have to buy separate books that have these vaars and Kabits. They are very beautiful and may be sung as kirtan in gurdwaras as per sirkh rehat maryada.



GuruFateh Gyani ji,

Thank you so much as i wasn't aware of these ji.. Does kabit mean kavita or poem? Just wondering.. So far i've only heard the above posted Kabit ji and i agree, it is amazingly beautiful..


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 8, 2009)

YouTube - deevalee dee raat-suraj jogi kirtan

Another one


----------



## lalihayer (Jun 8, 2009)

ਪੂਛਤ ਪਥਕਿ ਤਿਹ ਮਾਰਗ ਨ ਧਾਰੈ ਪਗਿ।।
ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਕੈ ਦੇਸ ਕੈਸੇ ਬਾਤਨੁ ਕੇ ਜਾਈਐ।
ਪੂ੍ਛਤ ਹੈ ਬੈਦ ਖਾਤ ਅਉਖਦ ਨ ਸੰਜਮ ਸੈ।
ਕੈਸੇ ਮਿਟੈ ਰੋਗ ਸੁਖ ਸਹਜ ਸਮਾਈਐ।
ਪੂ੍ਛਤ ਸੁਹਾਗਨ ਕਰਮ ਹੈ ਦੁਹਾਗਨਿ ਕੈ।
ਰਿਦੈ ਬਿਬਿਚਾਰ ਕਤ ਸਿਹਜਾ ਬੁਲਾਈਐ।
ਗਾਏ ਸੁਨੇ ਆਂਖੇ ਮੀਚੈ ਪਾਈਐ ਨ ਪਰਮਾਪਦੁ।
ਗੁਰ ਉਪਦੇਸੁ ਗਹਿ ਜਉ ਲਉ ਨ ਕਮਾਈਐ।।੪੩੯।।


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 8, 2009)

Lallihayer ji

Please give us the gist of the shabad/kabit so I can enjoy it with you. :8-


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 9, 2009)

Guru piayereh Kiram Jio, Gurfateh ji.

YES Kabit is a form of Poem....and a difficult one to write..thus confined to accomplished poets of calibre only...Bhai Gurdass Ji and Bhai naand lal goya re two fine examples of Kabit writers...espceially Bhai nand Lal goya has so much Persian influence in his language...
AAD ji has posted another one...Diwali kee Raat ( THIS is the ONE most frequently MISAPPLIED to mean Bhai ji is encouraging Diwlai kee Raat deevehs.and so RAGI after ragi will SING this on Diwali day.....WHEN He means entirley DIFFERENT...his message is that such deeveh GO OUT..when their tel is finished...light another type that goes on forever..the Deevah of Gurmatt....the Deevah of GYAAN...)
Amazing how fast we GRAB the MUNDANE..the SUPERFICIAL..and then CONFINE OURSELVES to that..leaving the deeper Gurmatt aside...


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 9, 2009)

There were only two and the other one didn't sound very good. Sorry. :2::2::2::2::2:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 9, 2009)

aad0002 said:


> Lallihayer ji
> 
> Please give us the gist of the shabad/kabit so I can enjoy it with you. :8-



aad Ji..wait till Lalli ji gives you the gist...and THEN you will see that Many who can "READ/UNDERSTAND" Punjabi/Gurmukhi..are neverthe less in the SAME BOAT as yourself..!!! They have eyes..but never see...the REAL MESSAGE...:8-


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok I will wait for the translation Gyani ji.


----------



## kiram (Jun 9, 2009)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Guru piayereh Kiram Jio, Gurfateh ji.
> 
> YES Kabit is a form of Poem....and a difficult one to write..thus confined to accomplished poets of calibre only...Bhai Gurdass Ji and Bhai naand lal goya re two fine examples of Kabit writers...espceially Bhai nand Lal goya has so much Persian influence in his language...
> AAD ji has posted another one...Diwali kee Raat ( THIS is the ONE most frequently MISAPPLIED to mean Bhai ji is encouraging Diwlai kee Raat deevehs.and so RAGI after ragi will SING this on Diwali day.....WHEN He means entirley DIFFERENT...his message is that such deeveh GO OUT..when their tel is finished...light another type that goes on forever..the Deevah of Gurmatt....the Deevah of GYAAN...)
> Amazing how fast we GRAB the MUNDANE..the SUPERFICIAL..and then CONFINE OURSELVES to that..leaving the deeper Gurmatt aside...



GuruFateh Gyani Ji,

Thank you for explaining about kabits... i wasn't aware about them Ji..  and for bringing out the essence of "Deewalee dee raat deewey baaliyan......... " 

You must've heard of this Gyani Ji, "Nanak Nanak Boldaa Mere Dil Da Taaraa Kadd Aavegaa Laadlaa Nee Meraa Veer Pyaaraa............. " !! 

It was one of the most beautiful Shabads/Kabit i had a chance to hear, but till date i haven't an idea if this was a kabit or a Shabad Ji?? If you have heard it Ji please share more about this...
Thank you,


----------



## lalihayer (Jun 9, 2009)

ਪੂਛਤ ਪਥਕਿ ਤਿਹ ਮਾਰਗ ਨ ਧਾਰੈ ਪਗਿ।।
ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਕੈ ਦੇਸ ਕੈਸੇ ਬਾਤਨੁ ਕੇ ਜਾਈਐ।
Traveler asks if you haven't even stepped on path, how can you reach destination (country of beloved) just by talking?


ਪੂ੍ਛਤ ਹੈ ਬੈਦ ਖਾਤ ਅਉਖਦ ਨ ਸੰਜਮ ਸੈ।
 ਕੈਸੇ ਮਿਟੈ ਰੋਗ ਸੁਖ ਸਹਜ ਸਮਾਈਐ।
 Doctor asks if you haven't taken medicine nor you had any control, how can you erase disease and attain good health?


ਪੂ੍ਛਤ ਸੁਹਾਗਨ ਕਰਮ ਹੈ ਦੁਹਾਗਨਿ ਕੈ।
  ਰਿਦੈ ਬਿਬਿਚਾਰ ਕਤ ਸਿਹਜਾ ਬੁਲਾਈਐ।
Wife asks if deeds are of a bad woman, mind is full of bad ideas, how can you call your husband to bed?


  ਗਾਏ ਸੁਨੇ ਆਂਖੇ ਮੀਚੈ ਪਾਈਐ ਨ ਪਰਮਾਪਦੁ।
  ਗੁਰ ਉਪਦੇਸੁ ਗਹਿ ਜਉ ਲਉ ਨ ਕਮਾਈਐ।।੪੩੯।।     
By mere singing, listening and closing your eyes Lord can't be attained, Guru's teachings can't be followed by just focusing on these (you have to live by these).
_
Khalsa ji,It is not exact, but attempt._


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 9, 2009)

Lallihayer ji,
Gurfateh.

Thanks for this...but you were  a little late in posting......a mutual friend was waiting and waiting...and finally she went to sleep...looks like she will read this beautiful explanation..when she awakes...Unlike ME.......who WAITED......in malaysia its MID DAY.3.00 PM..........in USA its MIDnight...3.00 AM...

Chardeekalla jios...:welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 9, 2009)

kiram said:


> GuruFateh Gyani Ji,
> 
> Thank you for explaining about kabits... i wasn't aware about them Ji..  and for bringing out the essence of "Deewalee dee raat deewey baaliyan......... "
> 
> ...



Guru Piayaree Kiram jio,
Gurfateh.

From the wording..it is neither  a Kabit not Gurbani/Shabad...its a GEET/POEM sung by Kavishars...my late Dad gyani Darbara singh daler could make one up taking his evening walk..at the bus stop waiting for a bus..travelling in a train..he had so many...enough to fill many books....unfortunately we had a termite attack and lost all the books.
He used to sing a new one at every smagam...one of our fav was..

Sikhi smabhaal sikha sikhi smabhaal oyeh, 
lootteh gayeh laal tereh looteh gayeh laal oyeh..

And AARa ji lagda piyara....sees nu cheerdah....
aara ji lagdaah piyarrah....

These types of Sikhiyah Poems used to be so popular in thsoe days...now a days we have so much professional kirtan..in those days it was unheard of...a ragi visited once a year..if we were lucky...now we have so many ragis..they fight over time... BUT I like the OLD DAYS better..not so much GREEDINESS/LOBH/MAYA..just PYAAR of GURMATT.
SANGAT used to participate so VIGOROUSLY....all sang along..first my dad and his jatha (me and my brothers)..then the MEN..and then the Women...NOW its the RAGIS who sing..and everybody just listens...

IF i come acroos the poem you mentioned..i will let you know..


----------



## kiram (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you much Gyani Ji, surely those days were better... May be those days come back.... whenever Satguru Ji wills....!!! Its heartening to know about your respected father and how he was attuned to Gurbaani... 
That poem was taught to me by a Bhai Sahib ages back Ji... it expresses the love Bibi Nanaki Ji had for Guru Nanak Dev Ji very sweetly...


----------



## Astroboy (Jun 9, 2009)

lalihayer said:


> ਪੂਛਤ ਪਥਕਿ ਤਿਹ ਮਾਰਗ ਨ ਧਾਰੈ ਪਗਿ।।
> ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਕੈ ਦੇਸ ਕੈਸੇ ਬਾਤਨੁ ਕੇ ਜਾਈਐ।
> Traveler asks if you haven't even stepped on path, how can you reach destination (country of beloved) just by talking?
> 
> ...


Darbaar_Sahib_Chamatkaar_India_TV


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 9, 2009)

The team effort here is great! Lallihayer ji -- So good of you to translate. NamJap ji so good of you to find the video. Educational and enjoyable.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 9, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL TEAMWORK..yes i agree.
Thanks Jios...


----------

